# G loomis warranty



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

Anybody have any experience with G Loomis warranty program ? I found a good deal on a used cross current GLX but it has no warranty card. Wondering if its worth it. Don't want to be left high and dry for trying to save a few bucks.

Thanks


----------



## vmgator (Jul 5, 2012)

Its been a couple years since I used it, but I remember the GLoomis warranty not being a lifetime no fault warranty. You get a wildcard that you can take to a GLoomis dealer and just trade the broken rod over the counter with no questions asked. After that, the rod is only warrantied against manufacturer defects.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

Anybody know the cost or how it works if it's deemed "user error" and they say it's not caused by a defect in workmanship ?


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Not being a rich man in a rich mans game has afforded me some education in working the system. Always mention how much you and you're buddies love the rods and gear. Say you have 7 even if its your only Loomis. It broke in a car door? No sir, it broke on a 40lb permit that had recently towed my backing knot out to sea.

if its an obvious user error break, then bust tue ferrule and say that shattered first. Dont be a dick on the phone and that in itself will go a long time. Its not a hard game to play, buy the rod.

bottom line is its a competitive marketplace and they want their brand to stay in your hand.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

If it's a good enough deal, take the chance. I've bought new and used gear and had the same service on both - usually no questions and a small repair fee which usually covers shipping.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

It's either this rod for 275 with a "maybe" warranty or another Sage Xi 3 with full warranty, brand new for 450. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

They don't track the warranty cards. I haven't filled one out in a while and it hasn't affected anything.


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

And we wonder why rods are so expensive



> Not being a rich man in a rich mans game has afforded me some education in working the system.  Always mention how much you and you're buddies love the rods and gear.  Say you have 7 even if its your only Loomis.  It broke in a car door?  No sir, it broke on a 40lb permit that had recently towed my backing knot out to sea.
> 
> if its an obvious user error break, then bust tue ferrule and say that shattered first.  Dont be a dick on the phone and that in itself will go a long time.  Its not a hard game to play, buy the rod.
> 
> bottom line is its a competitive marketplace and they want their brand to stay in your hand.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

No questions asked.they will send you a brand new rod and charge you 100$ Then you put broken rod in the rod tube they sent and return it.if you don't return it in 30 days they will charge full amount to card 
It's on their website 
I just did it after losing my top section of my rod to a tarpon lol


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

^^ this is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you !


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

> No questions asked.they will send you a brand new rod and charge you 100$ Then you put broken rod in the rod tube they sent and return it.if you don't return it in 30 days they will charge full amount to card
> It's on their website
> I just did it after losing my top section of my rod to a tarpon lol



this must be new. They sent me a new one pc last year for free and replaced the top section of my 3 pc for 40 usd. Took them 3 months to get my 3 pc back. I got my 1pc back in less than a month.


It's not temple fork but they have a good warranty policy


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

It's the xpeditor service, it used to be $75 now $100
Anywhere in the US in as little as 2 days
How the f you break a one piece?




> > No questions asked.they will send you a brand new rod and charge you 100$ Then you put broken rod in the rod tube they sent and return it.if you don't return it in 30 days they will charge full amount to card
> > It's on their website
> > I just did it after losing my top section of my rod to a tarpon lol
> 
> ...


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

> And we wonder why rods are so expensive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not the one that made rods expensive. 

Simply explaining how it all works. Temple Fork sticks do most of my dirty work because of the simplicity of their no fault warranty plan.

Do I own a few higher end rods? Yes. Do I treat them the same as my workhorse Mangrove and Bvk's? No.

You watch, as Redington and Allen and TFO continue to put out a quality products at a fraction of the cost, the market will turn and these $800 sticks will slowly become $650.

Lay blame as you wish, but to me, in a world where there are waaayyy too many folks guiding fly fishing on already crowded public waters, and all those guides get the "pro deal" on one brand or another, they have to shift that profit margin over to the everyman consumer.


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

I've used their expeditor service for years. As previously posted, It only takes a few days. They upped the price to $100 a couple of years ago. When you consider, they pay the shipping both ways, it's a good deal IMHO for a brand new rod. 
In the high-end world of rods(sage, winston, scott, etc..), their warranty, and their turn-around is the best.
They do give you a wild card on NRX's(Maybe other models, now) that gives a free replacement the first time you break it no questions asked.
If it truly is a rod defect, you will not be charged.

I'll offer up why the higher brands cost so much. 
They don't sell very many. The prices of Ferrari's would drop dramatically if they sold as many as ford.
It's not their business model.

TFO has the best warranty and seems to make a product that's the best bang for the buck. But don't think that they will drive down the price of sage's Loomis, etc...
The prices on high end rods have been migrating up consistently over the years and the $800 barrier has been broken relatively recently.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

> It's the xpeditor service, it used to be $75 now $100
> Anywhere in the US in  as little as 2 days
> How the f you break a one piece?
> 
> ...


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm thinking a phone call inviting me along
Would of saved you a broken rod ;D


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

> > It's the xpeditor service, it used to be $75 now $100
> > Anywhere in the US in  as little as 2 days
> > How the f you break a one piece?
> >
> ...


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

> I'm thinking a phone call inviting me along
> Would of saved you a broken rod ;D



we really need to get mills and go next year!! In June this time


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> > It's the xpeditor service, it used to be $75 now $100
> > Anywhere in the US in  as little as 2 days
> > How the f you break a one piece?
> >
> ...


----------

